# Retirement



## terrytynski (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi guys,.......still collecting as much info as I can. As a general rule of thumb could you advise me what monthly income would be needed to live comfortably in Pattaya? Thanks in advance,

Terry


----------



## terrytynski (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for that. I must admit I find that a bit surprising, as I expected your money to go further in Thailand. You certainly have much cheaper property prices and I thought most other things would also be cheaper.


----------



## terrytynski (Jan 25, 2014)

OK, thanks again. I'm coming over for a holiday in November, so I'll try to stay sober enough to have a look around...........at least part of the time.


----------



## terrytynski (Jan 25, 2014)

Good advice, and it's taken on board. Most of the topics have been covered in previous conversation, but the advice is sound and universal from expats over there. I will not sell my property over here until I am sure that Thailand is for me long term. I plan to rent for at least a year to see for myself, so I will always have my house and flat should the retirement dream fall through. I have been over twice before for holidays and I've seen the delights of Soi 6 and Walking Street but I will visit the Expats club and Gregg's next time round. Thanks for the info...........you can never get too much of that.


----------

